# Question on pain meds



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Ok since this was stated on another thread I have a question. It was stated that Banamine (for pain) was the same as tylenol. Now my first question is this
I thought Tylenol, motrin, etc were bad to give to goats, that if we were to use people meds then it should be asprin. Am I right or wrong ?? Now as for Banamine this is not tylenol I don't thinkg as I did a search in google and it says the following


> Banamine is in the same category of drugs as aspirin and phenylbutazone (bute). They are all nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs.


So I guess my main point here is to clear up should we be using Tylenol on our goats.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

The problem I have with using anything like tylenol, motrin and the like is that there isn't a blood level study anywhere to know how much to give. You read on the boards all the time that "my goat wasn't feeling well so I gave her some gatorade and a Motrin etc...Is it really doing anything, I doubt it, but it makes the owner feel better to be doing something. We also don't know what the pain level of our goat really is, so is one aspirin really working? We know it won't work to bring a fever down, and 13, yep 13 people aspirin per 100 pounds are need to do that, so does it take the same to take the pain away also? Aspirin is a wonderful anti-inlamatory and pain med, as is bute, the difference is that you can inject Banamine, it is cheaper, and you aren't harming the rumen bugs with as much drug.

Yes Bute and Banamine are perscriptions, so yes someone who doesn't have a vet, who should only be someone who is brand new, would have to use drugs from their mentor or use aspirin.

Nope it's not Tylenol, but it wasn't a big enough error for me to pick at it  Wow Sondra your turning into a Vicki  But your are right.

Banamine works, not only for a pain med but also to take the edge off diarrhea so the gut calms and gives the drugs a chance to work for cocci or ecoli, and best of all we know the dosage. 1cc per 100 pounds which can halved and given in 1 or 2 shots per day. It is not, and nothing is, for long term use. Vicki


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks for clearing that up for me also the bit on the asprin I sure didn't realilize it would take that much to do any good.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

Sondra Peterson said:


> Thanks for clearing that up for me also the bit on the asprin I sure didn't realilize it would take that much to do any good.


yep. thanks! it was me that said that about the banamine.


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey Marvella I wasn't trying to put you or anyone down I just needed it cleared up in my own mind as I have given asprin and have some tylenol and advil sitting here that I am personally allergic to so thought well maybe I could use them on the goats if needed.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

The bummer for me came with the new information coming out about Aleeve, that stuff is excellent, it takes away all those 40 something aches and pains! The doc perscribed this to my sister, sort of off label use of it, using more (3). Last time she went in she was told to discontinue it, that there would be literature out soon that showed longterm use would and could cause stroke. And what was weird was my sister had two episodes of falling, in which while she was down she really thought she was paralysed or had had a stroke. She said as she laid there all she thought about was that she had better get on a diet or I wouldn't be able to take care of her  So it's back to Motrin, which works but durn not as well as Aleeve. Vicki


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Geeze I think your Sis had a very close call, since I can't take Aleve either or end up in the hospital same as tylenol and advil I have to stick with BC POWDER , or bayers. and Ole Auther sometimes doesn't respond to either of them. I haven't tried MSM on myself. Have you?? BComplex, Vit C, and BC are my staples


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

Sondra Peterson said:


> Hey Marvella I wasn't trying to put you or anyone down I just needed it cleared up in my own mind as I have given asprin and have some tylenol and advil sitting here that I am personally allergic to so thought well maybe I could use them on the goats if needed.


no offense taken at all! i like accurate information too. thanks for taking the time to track it down.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

Sondra Peterson said:


> Geeze I think your Sis had a very close call, since I can't take Aleve either or end up in the hospital same as tylenol and advil I have to stick with BC POWDER , or bayers. and Ole Auther sometimes doesn't respond to either of them. I haven't tried MSM on myself. Have you?? BComplex, Vit C, and BC are my staples


wll this is off topic, but i have taken glucosamine with msm and it works wonders for aching joints.


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks me thinks I am going to try it on myself I used MSM on a goat with lamitis (sp?) and it did wonders for her. Guess tho I probably should not use that particular stuff on me as it was for horses


----------



## Baaa (Dec 11, 2004)

marvella said:


> wll this is off topic, but i have taken glucosamine with msm and it works wonders for aching joints.
> 
> I tried the Glucosamine with msn and it didnt do anything for me, I WAS  taking Aleve and it worked but with the new warnings about it , I quit taking it and went to a Rhumy Dr. and he put me on " Mobic "and its GREAT !


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Yep I take Glucosomine/Chondroiton and MSM during milking season. It started with my milkmaid hands before my milking machine. But I don't want to take it all year, so stop taking it when I dry the does up, and as soon as I do, all my old aches and pains start so I used to take Aleeve. Now motrin, and after a customer came today for soap, I am going to take aspirin tommorrow and see how I do. Maybe now that I machine milk I should just take the joint health during the winter and see if I even have aches and pains during the summer 

My running buddy hurt his neck this last spring, he walked around like Frankenstein before he went to the acupuncturist, and then I slid down some stairs at the guest house and did something to the siatic nerve in my rear...we where a mess, but I was afraid to go to the acupuncturist...just where was he going to put those needles to fix my butt!!  You ever seen the picture of the guy standing there with all the needles in him? NO THANK YOU!!  I couldn't sit for any length of time without my leg cramping, and he could sit for very long before his neck hurt, it put a crimp in our monthly goat outings!! His neck is fine, guess I will have to call and ask what they do for a siatic never fix???  Vicki


----------



## Baaa (Dec 11, 2004)

OUCH Vicki !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No needles for me


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Well I want to say accupunture is GREAT used it years ago for everything and wish I knew a dr. here now so I could go again. The needles really do not hurt very much at all and Vicki they put them in various nerve endings not necessarily in your butt.  My guess is they will go in ankles and various other places like hands and wrists. My son who was 14 at the time with terrific allergies had this done too and let me tell you it works.


----------



## doigle (Dec 3, 2004)

My vet told me to get buffered aspirin (Bufferin) for goats. As for myself, nothing seems to work anymore. Sciatica, arthritis. Baaa posted about "mobic" . What is that?


----------



## Baaa (Dec 11, 2004)

I take the Mobic for myself and it works much better than Aleve BUT after reading up on it ..... I may just hurt 

http://www.drugs.com/mobic.html 

how much buffrin do you give your goats ?


----------



## M&G-Nubians (Nov 13, 2004)

Sorry to say but most of the drugs you are talking about taking do nothing to make things heal. Yes, the anti-inflamitories help but mostly the only thing they do is mask or cover up the problem. You have to make changes in your weight, diet, and exercise routine to make any major long-lasting difference. I wish I could share the story I heard long ago that made a major change in the way I do things. It has to do with a moral of the story and the main topic is arsenic. But it would take far to long and would probably put some to sleep and turn others off. It's no magical formula - just extreme common sense. If you want to do your own research check out a man called Pritiken. He was a chemist. Yes, he has since died but I believe his son has carried on his work. This diet or actually change of life style fits the homesteader to a "T". I used this during my competative years in the military and earned awards unequalled. I also used this when my father-in-law had open heart surgery with a triple bypass and helped him safely drop 45 lbs. I still believe to this day that had I gotten to him sooner I could have avoided the surgery all together. I will stop with the soap box and leave it at this point. No, I'm not selling a thing or making a dime. I'm not related to anyone involved. But, I've seen it, I"ve lived it myself, and I believe it. Oh and just for I said so sake - I'm now in my 40's and I still fit my ***** in the same size jeans I had in HS. Drug companies are in business to make money off of quick fixes and doctors are in business to support those quick fixes. Yes, some drugs are benificial. But I'll go back to the arsenic story for most. Sorry if you don't agree - It's just an opinion.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

So M&G you are saying that if my big fat butt was smaller it wouldn't have hurt my siatic nerve to fall down the stairs :haha: 

I for one would love to hear you story, after 3,000 goat posts I would love to read something other than about goats  Please,,, Vicki


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Well, this is kind of off the subject too, but the Equine vet that I worked for took Cosequin (the kind you buy for dogs) to alleviate the pain he had for a hip replacement. He also had the Equine owner, wife, airplane pilot and others in the office taking it. They've been doing it for years with no negative side effects. As a side note, I have a dog with hip dysplacia whose been taking Glyco-flex for 9 years and doing well. Glyco-flex was used by some of the major football players in the US (on the QT of course), but it's not approved by the FDA for human use. However, in Europe humans use it all the time. Seems to be that so much medicine is interchangeable between humans and animals.


----------



## Goater's Hubby (Oct 6, 2002)

Accupuncture is not necessarily done with needles, it is stimulating a seriesof energy points. It can also be done with LED lights, lasers, even rubbing with the fingertips. Vicki, I can give you the number of a Chiropractor in Humble who uses lasers for accupuncture. I also got some homeopathic pills at Vitamin Shoppe that finally cleared up my sciatica.

I wish I could be at the club meeting (it is this Sat isn't it?), but my sister will be in town for the day, so I'll have to miss it.


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Vicki your big butt has nothing to do with your sciatica , the fact of the matter it may help saved you from broken bones to boot. I have it too just from throwing a suitcase in the back of a pickup then flying 6hrs. Dr. put me on all kinds of pain meds which didn't help at all for 3wks all I could do was drag myself on the floor. Finnally with chiropratic and Massage therapy got back on my feet. Oh and by the way am 63yrs old and still wear 7/8 pants. the sciatica still after 7yrs still bothers me quite a bit
MGM-Nubians


> Drug companies are in business to make money off of quick fixes and doctors are in business to support those quick fixes. Yes, some drugs are benificial.


I totally agree with this statement and I also agree we all need to watch what we eat but don't think it has to be one certain diet or another, the key is to eat heathy wholesome foods.


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

"have some tylenol and advil sitting here that I am personally allergic to so thought well maybe I could use them on the goats if needed."

sondra- this is really dangerous to you if you DRINK that milk and say you are allergic to advil. then you take a med called 'BC powder"
boht of these have salicylates in them, please look it up. 
salicylate is a class of med that includes all NSAID type drugs(non steriodal anti inflammitory drug). if you are allergic ot one you could be allergic ot all.
before i was taken off all salicylates i took advil on a regular basis, and had varying amounts of problems with other NSAID prescribed ot me(doctors were attempting to control chronic pain so does was daily).
i went to an allergy doctor after t eh problesm became too much- and i was taken off all the NSAID. after 6 weeks ther was a big drop in the chronic nature of the pain i had- now- it didnt go away, but it became far more comforatable as just aches most of the time.i wish my former doctors had listened to me it would have saved a lot of suffering.
if you get off salicylates, ther is no going back if your allergies were the anaphylactic shock (look it up) type. you will need a bee sting kit and to carry the card adn med alert necklace. 
since you are still taking BC, and to my knowledge it still ocntains salicylate, you will not notice any severe allergies unless you happen to quit it all(like going on some other corse of drug) and come back to it. it will not take much at all to make you dangerously sick IF YOU TAKE IT INTERNALLY- it wil go very quickly thru your stomach wall into your bloodstream.
you will drink advill or its metabolites in tat goat milk.pm if you wish.
be careful


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

btw= is ther any chance that aspirin or bute wil show up in storebought brands of goat milk? i havent noticed, nad i would...but i thought i would ask.
i could have sworn aspirin or similar was used instore meat chicken years ago


----------

